# trashy woods



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

I hunt on a 2 acre hillside but the woods are trashy it looks like people used it to throw away old beer bottles, tvs, beds, etc, but i see lots of squirrel there so does anyone have any tips of how to improve that hunting spot.


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

clean it up duh :roll:


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

well thats a lil harder then it sounds this crap has been there for about 20 years or so and it wood be perty hard to do.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

get help


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

sounds to me like the enemy has adapted to its habitat, now its time for you to do the same... sounds like fun actually.. if you see no critters in the trees then blast some holes in a tv... 
20 year old bed out open to the elements... wouldn't it have rotted out by now?? ... i would clean it up as much as i could...


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

epoxy some pop cans to your camo the squirrels will be crawling all over ya


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

well in order to clean a lot of it up ill have to cut down a lot of trees


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

dont cut the trees, just move around some stuff so you can use to your advantage, tip the matress so you can use it as a blind, ect.


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

i aint ever thought bout dooin dat ill have to try that tomorrow when im hunting :sniper:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

exactly... then think of it as a really old urban war zone... the only difference is... the enemy isnt shooting back  at least i hope not


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

yep im guna try 2 clean up sum of it tomorow hopefully.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

that also sounds like it would be frackin awesome for paintball


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

:eyeroll: DUDE!!!! Don't you know that your in hobo Billy BOb Joe Jim's hobo commune? If you start cleaning all of that junk out, your liable to get shanked to death! :withstupid:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i think that is ******* for.. dont clean it up??? im not really sure though


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

i started to clean some of it up Tuesday but then a helicopter started circling around where i was and it was gittin closer and closer each time it came by so i jumped da fence and left


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

hobo Billy BOb Joe Jim must have some wicked gooooood connections. I'd high tail it the Hell outta Dodge ASAP!!!!!
RUN FOR YOUR LIFE AND DON'T LOOK BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

scottjes000 said:


> epoxy some pop cans to your camo the squirrels will be crawling all over ya


Yeah, then after that you can have fun peelin' those suckers off your forehead and stomach! :lol:


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Man.......I Am Realllllllyyyyy Wondering Whats In Some Of That Trash..........


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

dont do anything. if its been there that long appearantly they like it or they wouldnt be there. they are used to it, live there, and if you clean it up they might leave because thats there habitat.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

NATE-THA-SNAKE!!!!!! ARE YOU STILL WITH US? I CERTAINLY HOPE THAT HOBO BILLY BOB JOE JIM DIDN'T GET TOO UPSET AND SHANK YOU. 
GIVE US A SIGN THAT YOUR ALRIGHT! IF I DON'T HEAR FROM YOU SOON I'M GONNA SEND OUT A SEARCH A RESCUE TEAM LOOKING FOR YOU & I'LL HAVE THE HEAT HOLD OLE' BILY BOB JOE JIM FOR QUESTIONING UNTIL WE GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS.

:evil:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

:withstupid: 
(wtf?)
:lame:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

obviously like someone said the squirellls are used to it or they wouldnt be there.but to make us hunters look good or to make your self feel good clean it up.then when people are complaining about us hunters you can be like i cleaned up the habitat! :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

:withstupid: Thats true, even if it scares them away they will be back, plus it will look better, you could cut down the dead trees to get the stuff out, that will give new trees room to grow.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

lol. it was pretty stupid. :lol:


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah, hell who says hunters dont care about the environment? we have to. if the habitats and environments get crappy and destroyed, it will effect us too. so we have to look out for it if we wanna use it, right?


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah your right!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

we need a smiley that says, hey! thats smart :beer:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Its been over a month now and STILL no sign of NATE THE SNAKE! I guess that HOBO BILLY BOB JOE JIM SHANKED HIM! Your spirit will stay here forever Snake man :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :justanangel:


----------

